# Limit of Ribbonfish



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Got my limit last Tuesday in West Bay(LOL), on soft plastic shad tails.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

How are you going to cook them?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Coincidentally a fisherman by the name of Jeffrey Mills caught a state record Ribbonfish in the upper Laguna Madre ... 44in x 5.2 lbs. ... on finger mullet within the last week ...


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

what do you do with a ribbon fish. :texasflag


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

offshore bait, didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

ugly things, marlin seem to like them, good cut bait.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

worse than skipjack on mono leaders.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

google says the meat is between flounder, and trout, who knew?


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

acoastalbender said:


> Coincidentally a fisherman by the name of Jeffrey Mills caught a state record Ribbonfish in the upper Laguna Madre ... 44in x 5.2 lbs. ... on finger mullet within the last week ...


wait just ding dong minute google says adults are 18", that's about what I have seen.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

are real good kingfish bait. We use to use 36 to 44 inchers when fishing SKA tournaments. Caught some 40 plus pound kingfish on them.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

I stand corrected, adult at 18" can reach 7.7' whoa.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

theres a asian guy on here that eats them. he told me its really good eating just a b$&*# cause of al the little bones. also there;s a older asian man i see fishing out of a box over here in da bayou, yes a box and he catches lots of them.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

I have eaten almost every species common on the Gulf coast, but some I will not target I have not tried ribbonfish. If I catch one I'll give it a shot. Hardheads , are on the no repeat list.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

playinhooky said:


> wait just ding dong minute google says adults are 18", that's about what I have seen.


If I was a little more tech savvy I'd put up a link but you'll have to get it on your own from the local weekly newspaper ... The Island Moon ... they are also an online newspaper and they had the Ribbonfish on the front page last week ...


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah upon further research those suckers get big.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

TroutOut said:


> Got my limit last Tuesday in West Bay(LOL), on soft plastic shad tails.


Lol my mom would be so jealous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I eat them. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ive seen them at 36 inches plus. im scared of them and will not grab or touch them suckers


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah kinda like the first time I went to grab a waterdog, don't lip em'. For future reference, how would one clean a ribbonfish?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very tasty and I fillet them.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Had one strike at me like a snake when I reached down to pick him up. That would have been nasty if he sunk that beak full of razor teeth in me. Iâ€™m real careful with them now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I gave them to a buddy for offshore bait.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.islandmoon.com/


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

TroutOut said:


> Got my limit last Tuesday in West Bay(LOL), on soft plastic shad tails.


during the day?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

They eat them on the East Coast, supposed to be very good eating.

Around here, most used for king bait.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

I heard you can use them for Redfish. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

playinhooky said:


> Yeah kinda like the first time I went to grab a waterdog, don't lip em'. For future reference, how would one clean a ribbonfish?


fillet and then roll up the narrow fillet (Looks like a filet mignon) and cook.


----------

